# Remember this photo?



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, here's an update.... (they look like angry Ewoks  ) - approx 7 months later....


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cute!! Are they Maine Coons?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Norwegian Forest Monsters


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Grawh!! I thought they looked big!! Awesome picture!!


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

G e o r g o u s !


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Get a load of those rabbit feet! :luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My goodness, they're getting big! I too love the rabbit feet.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Only 2 more years of growing left to do.... They're just as playful now as when they were kittens, the most vocal beasts I've ever known.... but also the most affectionate, funny, hairy ****-moggies


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

they are so big & fluffy!!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

They are so big.
Growing up I had a Maine ****, I thought he was big, but looking at those photos makes me think other wise. I wonder what my husband would think of a cat that big.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I've missed the Dynamic Duo of Eric and Ernie. Glad to see that they're growing up nicely and still gorgeous as ever!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Huge and fluffy kitties! How cute!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

ahhhhh!! i love them <3

how much do they weigh?

they look similar to my boy Banjo, I hope he gets that big!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

They're both in the 17-18 pound region. As Norwegian Forest Cats, they aren't considered fully grown until around 3 to 4 years old. At just over 18 months, they still have a ways to go yet! 

I think we're gonna need a bigger cat flap....


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

shan841 said:


> ahhhhh!! i love them <3
> 
> how much do they weigh?
> 
> they look similar to my boy Banjo, I hope he gets that big!!


Banjo is adorable! What breeding is he?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I should point out - those big hairy beasts started off like this:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you! Not sure what he is, he came from a shelter. I am thinking maybe he has some Maine **** in him, just based on looks and personality. He is only about 6 months old, so I guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful cats! And ARE they crazy?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> Wow! Beautiful cats! And ARE they crazy?


Given that I've just watched the pair of them try to climb into one small Starbucks paper bag, I think they're less crazy, more deluded  

The odd thing is, I still see them as small little kittens, and had no idea how big they actually are until I saw the picture  

Yeah, they're the cheekiest beasts I've ever owned (or been owned by).


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They're both adorable!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

And this is why we nickname them Statler & Waldorf....


----------

